# getting rid of thorns on locust trees.



## woodcutter69 (Oct 6, 2008)

I just heard this today, a friend of mine said he cut around the trunk of the tree about 1/2" and then sprayed tordon on it, within 4 months all the bark and thorns fell off. Just wandering if anyone has heard that. I might try this as I have some locust I need to take down but just not looking forward to it. these trees look nasty.


----------



## habanero (Oct 6, 2008)

Some of the locust I've seen that might work for, but some I'm not sure of. I cut ~20 cords of locust while I lived in Kansas-most of which had been bulldozed out about 6 months before I was cutting it. Some of it acted like you allude to-the bark would come off pretty easily taking the thorns with it. More of it, though, had thorns embedded all the way back in the wood, so even when the bark came off, the thorn was still there. I just kept my axe good and sharp and ran it down the trunk and shaved the thorns off. Took a lot of time and still led to the occasional thorn in the hand, but it was good burning wood that was easy to get to so I didn't complain too much.


----------



## dustytools (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont know how true it is but I had a guy tell me once that you could burn them off. He said to start a fire around the base of the tree and the fire would climb the tree burning off all thorns. Sounds a little dangerous to me so I never tried it.


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 6, 2008)

dustytools said:


> I dont know how true it is but I had a guy tell me once that you could burn them off. He said to start a fire around the base of the tree and the fire would climb the tree burning off all thorns. Sounds a little dangerous to me so I never tried it.



Moses ran into one of those burning bushes once.


----------



## laynes69 (Oct 6, 2008)

It depends on what kind of wood you have. Honey locust is full of huge thorns, black locust isn't. I don't wear gloves ever when cutting wood, and I cut black locust all the time. I just watch for the young branches, for they will get you. I just take my time when handling the wood. I wouldn't worry about the thorns.


----------



## Mkarlson (Oct 6, 2008)

last year there was similiar thread and I mentioned I know a guy who claims to burn it off......ahh heres a quote of it lol



Mkarlson said:


> Here in west-central Indiana Black Locust and Honey Locust are very prominant. The black can really wreak havoc on your chains especially if its kind of dry. The honey is managable, I use a machete to shave off the thorns before felling and bucking. Thorns are horrible to deal with but are not attached to tree very well. A guy I know mixes 25% gasoline to 75% diesel fuel in a 2 gallon sprayer and sprays the thorns and lights them with the trees standing. I've not witnessed this but he swears the thorns just burn off with that mixture. I'm not sure I'd reconmend that but if conditions were right I'd think bout it. I find both somewhat easy to split and both being tall and slender with few limbs make great fire wood, people I sell to almost prefer both of them to most anything else.
> 
> One of my favorite bow hunting spots is a thicket loaded with honey locust, hedge, and multi floral rose.....lets just say I stopped wearing rubber boots to conceal my scent. :bang: The thicker the sole and the leather the better when around these areas.
> Mike


----------



## turnkey4099 (Oct 7, 2008)

laynes69 said:


> It depends on what kind of wood you have. Honey locust is full of huge thorns, black locust isn't. I don't wear gloves ever when cutting wood, and I cut black locust all the time. I just watch for the young branches, for they will get you. I just take my time when handling the wood. I wouldn't worry about the thorns.



Did a black locust today and didn't wear gloves. Made it almost a full 10 minutes before I got one square in my palm - bloody mess for awhile. Never had a thorn 'stick' that bled like that.

Harry K


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 7, 2008)

They say Locust is one of the best hard woods you can burn but imo is it's a bigger pita wood than elm...

...they're large gangly trees that crowd out other growth, ya have to season it for 2 years, the thorns give your tractor tires flats, the coals last forever and a day that make it difficult to reload a stove for usable heat. The smaller branches on top have a tendency to break off easily while cutting and want to impale you.

We cut all ours down as a nuisance trees...left 2 about 600ft upwind so the XO can enjoy the fragrance of its blossoms...

...and I'm ruthless with locust saplings when I get my weed whacker out too.


----------

